# THE BELSTONE FOX



## brendon (8 May 2007)

This must be one of the best British films that covers the life of a hunt.I have seen it many times and the music and scenery are just beautiful..I read the book on which the film is based ,The ballad of the Belstone fox,by David Rook..it appears from the names given that the hunt is based on the Cottesmore hunt..or possibly the Belvoir..I wonder if any of you know if it is based on one of those hunts??.If you havent seen it well worth getting a dvd or video as great film for fans of horses and hunting...I do seem to remember a few scenes that appear to be deleted or cut from the original film..perthaps you too may have noticed this..has the film been cut??TALLY HO


----------



## vicijp (8 May 2007)

Some of the scenes in it are from the Quantock area. The church they trot by is in the village where I used to live (cant remember what it is called!). The big manor house is right opposite Kevin Bishops yard (again cant remember!).
Agree, great film. My old boss' wife is in it on her pony.


----------



## LizzieJ (8 May 2007)

Most of it was filmed on the Quantocks.  Think the church was Over Stowey and the the place by Kevins is Barford Park.  Loads of local people were in it.


----------



## vicijp (8 May 2007)

Over Stowey - where I used to live.


----------



## LizzieJ (8 May 2007)

I'm just outside!


----------



## brendon (11 May 2007)

thanks for tip off with regards to the filming settings ,I must visit such a lovely place,I think the names mentioned in the book give an idea that the hunt was based on Leictershire hunt


----------



## Fantasy_World (16 May 2007)

I agree fantastic film and one I have not seen for a wee while so not sure on the deleted scenes. Could check though as I have it on video somewhere taped off the tv a few years back.
Cazx


----------



## brendon (1 June 2007)

well worth reading the book THE BALLAD OF THE BELSTONE FOX,by david rook..this mentions hunts in leic/notts area


----------



## wallace (3 June 2007)

Ditto Cazee34.......I have watched it several times but many years ago - so can't comment on deleted scenes. Maybe there are illicit copies to be had from car boot sales or Spivs on Oxford Street?

I also agree about the music and scenery and the whole mood of the film generally I found very appealing. I must take slight issue with.........

"This must be one of the best British films that covers the life of a hunt......."

I mean, I have already said I like the film but is there MUCH serious competition in the precise category you mention???


----------



## brendon (5 June 2007)

yes i recall a rather raunchy scene when Stephen and Jenny become seperated from the hunt they dismount kiss and a love scene follows all rather sexy really and thinking back got one hot under the collar????do you remember this hot to trot scene??


----------



## wallace (5 June 2007)

I think so.....

Dennis Waterman if I recall correctly? Did he write the theme toon, sing the theme toon?


----------



## brendon (11 June 2007)

glad you too remember this now seemingly cut scene..yes Dennis Waterman did star in the film..he did not write or sing the theme tune in this film ..that was minder....The belstone fox was also used for disneys..the fox and hound animated film ..not alot of peole know that
best wishes chase


----------



## silversox (12 June 2007)

I read the book and saw the film years ago - it was one of those films that really stick in your mind.  I consequently lost the book but happened to pick another one up in a charity shop for 50p the other day so I'm well pleased.  

If you want to read another weepie get 'The Incredible Journey', it's brill. The film of the book is called 'Coming Home', I think.


----------



## wallace (21 June 2007)

"yes Dennis Waterman did star in the film..he did not write or sing the theme tune in this film ..that was minder...."

Gah! Silly me. Minder....The Belstone Fox...I am ALWAYS getting those two mixed up!


----------



## GHALI (17 July 2007)

The book was wrote whilst david rock had a stay in the brocklesby country, most of it is based on a real story, know the hounds getting on the railway was true. The hunts man at the time was ron harvey i believe. Only going of what my grandmothers told me in the past. Can find out more if your intrested?.


----------



## brendon (15 August 2007)

yes it is a book well worth reading..the film does do the book justice..iam after an original video of the film..one that is not cut..been some time since aired on tv...does your gran have any memories of the film..and what scenes have been cut???


----------



## brendon (14 September 2007)

also book does resemble the book by BB called WILD LONE..a great book it also may have been written before THE BELSTONE FOX???if you can get a copy of"BB" ,WILD LONE you will love the story...also the story of when the hounds come to a tragic end on a railway Iam sure features in this book too...does anyone also remember "BB",s BRENDON CHASE....a great book too and t.v series filmed in new forest back in the 1980,s


----------



## brendon (14 March 2008)

hi does your gran recall any cut scenes


----------



## brendon (18 April 2008)

which hunt were used for the shoot was it the west somerset vale hunt??do you recall any cut scenes on video//


----------



## wizoz (18 April 2008)

Another book worth reading is "A black fox running" I've read this several times. It is actually written from the foxes point of view and it is about the survival of this one fox but I just loved it and I think most people will enjoy it.

I've never read The Belstone Fox but I do remember watching it when I was about 8, absolutely loved it.


----------



## BankEndRescue (18 April 2008)

God I had forgotten about this film....it was marvellous


----------



## brendon (22 April 2008)

has anyone read WILD LONE by the great British writer BB..it is based on the PYTCHLEY HUNT..a great read as readers can go and see the countryside that the book features..a bit like Watership Down


----------



## wallace (27 April 2008)

The book was wrote.......
		
Click to expand...

Did Ernie Wise have any input?


----------



## brendon (30 May 2008)

were you a rider in this film??...what hunt were you part of??


----------



## katanga (20 June 2008)

I remember David Rooke he stayed with my late aunt and uncle in swallow lincolnshire whilst he wrote the book "The belstone fox"  the huntsman portrayed in the film was indeed Ron Harvey who was at brocklesby in the 1960s I believe the story to be older than than that probably  during Alf Peakers time in between the war years. According to my Grandfather the hounds would be in full cry and then just  suddenly loose the scent this happend on quite a few occations over a period of time until my grandfather discovered "tag"( as he was called in the film )running along the top of the hedgerows  thus evading capture,I believe he  sent the fox on it's way and didn't alert the rest of the pack thinking "tag" deserved a second chance.He thought it was possible it was the same orphaned fox they had reared from a cub the previous summer before releasing it into the wild whether it was or not we don't know but it surely such  resourcefulness  on the foxes part had to be recognised and an exeption made


----------



## Steeleydan (20 June 2008)

In your siggie is that a picture of the Old Berks Hunt, possibly huntsman Micheal Scott?


----------



## silversox (20 June 2008)

Yes, steelydan, the pic is of the OBH at a September 'Evening Meet' held at Eve Johnson-Houghton's place at Blewbury, 2 seasons ago, and the Huntsman is Mike Scott.  Do you know him?  PM me, if you like.


----------



## brendon (27 June 2008)

thanks gonod for the info..so it was based on a true story..I also read a book by JOYCE STRANGER..The Running foxes,I notice that it had been illustrated by David Rooke and the story is in some ways similar to the Belstone Fox..I wonder he got the idea from her book..also I got an old video of ,Run Wild Run free,based on a book by David Rooke and stars John Mills and other big stars...still would like to get an uncut video of the Belstone Fox though...if anyone has one out there


----------



## brendon (3 October 2008)

I was interested to see that on the new dvd box that this film /book was the inspiration for Disneys "The Fox and Hound animated film..I hope david Rook got his well deserved royalties for this??If you have the new dvd it states that there is some extras ie a photo gallery and other extras ...do you know what these are....as on Tarka there is quite a few godd extras inc.interviews


----------



## brendon (10 October 2008)

The main scene that appears to be cut is one where Steven and Jenny dismount in the woods and a love scene follows..I remember the camera focuses in on the the long black leather riding boots they are both wearing..and the screech of leather as they rub up and down...all rather hot and raunchy and why they cut the scene no one knows..perhaps its still on the cinema reel...Do you remember this scene and any others that ended up cut..perhaps those who acted as riders might remember??


----------

